# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] The Great Paper Adventure - PC release

## Valryon

The Great Paper Adventure est disponible en version finale (PC/Windows) !
 Après plusieurs retards et quelques difficultés, nous sommes fiers de vous présenter la version complète de TGPA.
 N'est-ce pas un beau cadeau pour Noël ?
Et en plus, c'est gratuit !
Vous trouverez les ficheirs d'installation sur la page IndieDB du jeu :
-> http://www.indiedb.com/games/the-gre...-final-release J'espère que vous apprécierez le jeu.
 Si vous avez aimé la démo, sachez que cette version est beaucoup mieux : plus fun, plus longue, plus n'importe quoi.
 En cas de problème n'hésitez pas à aller faire un tour sur le site officiel où vous trouverez probablement une réponse à vos question (ou au moins un lien pour nous contacter). Et si vous ne connaissez pas le jeu, vous y trouverez également le trailer et quelques screenshots (également présent dans la news précédente sur CPC).
 Et n'oubliez pas, les musiques du jeu sont téléchargeables sur le dépôt en ligne de Spintronic.
 (La liste des musiques est sur le site officiel, onglet "Bonus")
 Bon jeu !


Voir la news (5 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Froh

Bon ben j'ai testé, vu l'heure vous comprendrez que je n'ai fais que 3 niveaux. C'est pas trop mal. J'aime bien. Des ptits détails font qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un pur shoot'em up avec les codes habituels du shoot'em up. Et j'ai eu peur pendant le tuto que la difficulté ne soit pas assez relevée en normal mode. Et en fait si, bien dosée avec de bons patterns d'ennemis. J'ai pris plaisir a y jouer.
Je ferais bien un compte très détaillé des critiques constructives qu'on pourrait faire, mais vu le temps passé à concocter ce jeu, je doute que ce soit bien pris.
Donc je vais me contenter d'un grand merci  ::P:

----------


## Warzlouf

Un grand merci pur ce cadeau inspiré.

----------


## z0rit0

Super nouvelle!

Bon ben je vais tester la chose.... sur PC  :;): 
(private joke inside)

----------


## alch44

Je vais tester ça ce midi j'espère.
Déjà un grand merci!

----------


## Montigny

Nickel ce cadeau  ::): 

Ca va occuper mon neveu pendant les vacances comme ça...

----------


## Valryon

Merci !




> Bon ben j'ai testé, vu l'heure vous comprendrez que je n'ai fais que 3 niveaux. C'est pas trop mal. J'aime bien. Des ptits détails font qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un pur shoot'em up avec les codes habituels du shoot'em up. Et j'ai eu peur pendant le tuto que la difficulté ne soit pas assez relevée en normal mode. Et en fait si, bien dosée avec de bons patterns d'ennemis. J'ai pris plaisir a y jouer.
> Je ferais bien un compte très détaillé des critiques constructives qu'on pourrait faire, mais vu le temps passé à concocter ce jeu, je doute que ce soit bien pris.
> Donc je vais me contenter d'un grand merci


On est toujours preneurs de critiques constructives  :;):  Après il faut garder en tête que c'est un projet fait par grosso modo 4 étudiants sur leur temps libre, que forcément il y a des points noirs que nous connaissons et des bugs non résolus.

----------


## Valryon

> Super nouvelle!
> 
> Bon ben je vais tester la chose.... sur PC 
> (private joke inside)


Hehe  :;):  Je viens encore de rater la validation XNA pour Xbox 360... donc le temps de corriger le problème j'en ai pour plusieurs semaines.

Sinon sur IndieDB, TGPA est juste derrière Minecraft et M&B, je trouve ça très drôle (http://www.indiedb.com/, Popular Games colonne à droite).

Encore merci à tout ceux qui testent  ::):

----------


## Narushima

> Hehe  Sinon sur IndieDB, TGPA est juste derrière Minecraft et M&B, je trouve ça très drôle (http://www.indiedb.com/, Popular Games colonne à droite).


Devant Mount & Blade maintenant. Il vous reste plus qu'à dépasser Minecraft.

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Cool de voir que le projet a enfin abouti. ::):

----------


## Froh

> que forcément il y a des points noirs que nous connaissons et des bugs non résolus.


Je parlais pas de bugs (j'en ai pas croisé, malgré une faute d'ortho pas très importante), mais effectivement si vous connaissez déjà les points noirs c'est inutile  ::P:

----------


## Edrin

Première impression : ça a l'air sympa...
J'ai un bug, cependant : mon joystick arcade n'est pas reconnu... Dommage, c'est vraiment le genre de jeux où le joystick sert bien. Ça me rappelle l'Amiga...

----------


## lapinou_fou

tu as quoi comme joystick? perso j'ai un hori ex2(360) et ça passe nickel  ::):

----------


## Valryon

Effectivement les seuls périphériques reconnus sont ceux qui sont également compatibles pour xbox 360 (Gérés en natif avec XNA)

----------


## Gom08

La vache !!!! les musiques sont géniales !  ::): 
ça me rappel certains shoot them up sur Amiga !!

----------


## Valryon

> La vache !!!! les musiques sont géniales ! 
> ça me rappel certains shoot them up sur Amiga !!


Tout à fait d'accord pour les musiques (c'est pour ça que je les ai choisies en même temps)  ::): 

Si ça t'intéresse elles sont téléchargeables avec plein d'autres sur le site du compositeur, Spintronic.

----------


## Gom08

J'ne me suis pas priver, j'en ai téléchargé quelques-unes  ::):  En tout cas bravo et merci pour ce petit shoothemup bien sympa   :;):

----------


## Edrin

> tu as quoi comme joystick? perso j'ai un hori ex2(360) et ça passe nickel


En fait, je sais pas trop, je l'avait commandé au Japon pour pas cher, et je lis mal la langue de là bas... Mais le driver l'appelle Sanwa supply arcade stick.
Si je comprends bien, Microsoft a une salle tendance à ignorer le matos qui ne fonctionne pas sur sa console... C'est bien triste.

----------


## lapinou_fou

> En fait, je sais pas trop, je l'avait commandé au Japon pour pas cher, et je lis mal la langue de là bas... Mais le driver l'appelle Sanwa supply arcade stick.
> Si je comprends bien, Microsoft a une salle tendance à ignorer le matos qui ne fonctionne pas sur sa console... C'est bien triste.


Oui tu as tout compris à la politique microsoft  ::O:  si ce n'est pas compatible xbox360 c'est pas compatible XNA... c'est dommage parce que leur framework est bien foutu(les potes) en plus

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Oui tu as tout compris à la politique microsoft  si ce n'est pas compatible xbox360 c'est pas compatible XNA... c'est dommage parce que leur framework est bien foutu(les potes) en plus


Il existe un moyen de lire les coordonnées/boutons de n'importe quel joystick/pad (homologué Microsoft ou pas) en C#.

Je vous ai envoyé un MP à ce sujet.

----------


## Valryon

J'en profite pour signaler qu'une nouvelle version du jeu est en ligne (le jeu se mettra à jour automatiquement).

Elle permet notamment de jouer avec une manette non 360, même si c'est un peu de la bidouille (pas de mapping des touches, désolé). Bouton 0 pour tirer, 1 pour lancer une bombe. 

En tout cas le code de Sébum marche au poil (c'est juste que j'ai du mal à l'intégrer à mon code existant sans tout casser).

----------


## alegria unknown

Bravo ! Excellent test dans le dernier CPC !

----------


## z0rit0

> Il existe un moyen de lire les  coordonnées/boutons de n'importe quel joystick/pad (homologué Microsoft  ou pas) en C#. Je vous ai envoyé un MP à ce sujet.





> En tout cas le code de Sébum marche au poil (c'est juste que j'ai du mal  à l'intégrer à mon code existant sans tout casser).


Ça m’intéresse aussi ce ptit bout de code ! Si c'est pas super secret je le veux bien. S'il vous plait!  :;): 

Et très sympa TGPA. Je suis impatient de lire le test CPC. Mais pour ça faut que je traverse la frontière donc c'est pas pour aujourd'hui....  ::|:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Ça m’intéresse aussi ce ptit bout de code ! Si c'est pas super secret je le veux bien. S'il vous plait!


Hop ! 



```
    using System.Runtime.InteropServices;

    public class JoystickReader
    {
        [DllImport("winmm.dll")]
        private static extern int joyGetPos(int uJoyID, ref JOYINFO pji);

        private const int MAXJOYBUTTONS = 16;

        private int joystick_id;

        private struct JOYINFO
        {
            public int wXpos;
            public int wYpos;
            public int wZpos;
            public int wButtons;
        }


        // Constructeur: passez en paramètre l'ID du joystick dont vous souhaitez lire les informations.
        // Si vous n'avez qu'un seul joystick, c'est pas compliqué, son ID est zéro.
        // Sinon, vous devrez expérimenter : ça commence à 0 et ça finit à "nombre de joysticks - 1"
        public JoystickReader(int joyid) { joystick_id = joyid; }



        // Fonction GetJoy, à appeler dans la boucle principale de votre programme, en lui passant
        // en paramètres 4 valeurs:
        // - Un tableau (d'une seule dimension) de booléens, qui vous dira si tel ou tel bouton est
        //   appuyé (true) ou relaché (false)
        // - Trois entiers, les axes X, Y et Z du joystick.
        //     Si votre joystick est "au repos" (centré) sur un axe, la valeur sera 32767.
        //     Si le joy est poussé à fond dans une direction, vous aurez 0 ou 65535 (selon le sens).
        //       * Avec un controleur analogique (comme un joystick),
        //         toutes les valeurs intermédiaires sont possibles.
        //       * Avec un controleur digital (comme un joypad de base),
        //         les valeurs sont toujours 0, 32767 ou 65535 (il n'y a pas d'intermédiaire)
        //
        // La fonction retourne "true" si ça c'est bien passé, "false" s'il y a eu un problème
        // (par exemple s'il n'y a pas de joystick répondant à cette ID).
        public bool GetJoy(out bool[] joybuttons, out int axis_x, out int axis_y, out int axis_z)
        {
            JOYINFO JoyInformation = new JOYINFO();

            joybuttons = new bool[MAXJOYBUTTONS];

            if (joyGetPos(joystick_id, ref JoyInformation) != 0)
            {
                axis_x = 0;
                axis_y = 0;
                axis_z = 0;
                return false;
            }

            for (int i = 0; i < MAXJOYBUTTONS; i++)
                joybuttons[i] = (((int)Math.Pow(2, i) & JoyInformation.wButtons) != 0);

            axis_x = JoyInformation.wXpos;
            axis_y = JoyInformation.wYpos;
            axis_z = JoyInformation.wZpos;

            return true;
        }
    }
```

----------


## z0rit0

Super! Merci  :;):

----------


## Banjozor

punaise au clavier j'en bave sévère, j'ai pas dépasser les 10k sur le 1er tableau.

Sinon chapeaux bas pour la réalisation .

----------


## dingo47

Question con :
Ca marche sur un Samsung NC10 ?

----------


## poutreman

C'est carrément tripant. Beau boulot et merci à ceux qui l'ont pondu!

----------


## z0rit0

Au fait une question me tarabuste: Est-ce-qu'il est possible d'acheter la version CD du jeu?

----------


## Valryon

Merci pour vos retours !




> Au fait une question me tarabuste: Est-ce-qu'il est possible d'acheter la version CD du jeu?


Il y a 100 exemplaires de la version CD, donc c'est ultra collector. On les envoie d'abord à ceux qui ont financer le pressage de CDs sur Ulule (~30), à nos proches et à quelques grandes figures du jeu vidéo et il est fort probable que l'on vende le stock restant  ::):  

Niveau prix ça devrait être autour de 10€ le CD GRAND MAX, sauf si vous les frais de port sont exorbitants.

Mais ça sera une édition vraiment collector  ::P: 

---------- Post ajouté à 19h02 ----------

Je sais que ça marche sur un Compaq Mini 311c qui est un peu plus puissant graphiquement, donc je pense que oui.

Au pire joue en 1024*768, ça devrait passer.




> Au fait une question me tarabuste: Est-ce-qu'il est possible d'acheter la version CD du jeu?





> Question con :
> Ca marche sur un Samsung NC10 ?

----------

